# 2023 move planned Cyprus Paphos



## KatyV (10 mo ago)

Hello everyone

We are planning to move the children and I in 2023, with husband moving over at the end of 2022.

We plan to move with a 4 and 7 year old. Husband has good job and we plan have the children in private schooling.

Upon reading some forum posts, I am worried about comments about the children and the heat. Will we be able to manage outside or is everyone inside with air conditioning? 

Is there lots to do like in the UK? Softplay, dinosaur parks, zoo, parks, activity centres, theme parks etc?

Do the ' ladies/ wives ' have a good social life in the daytime? Golf, sports, yoga, swimming etc? I have a good social life here and do not want to be alone all day : ) It will be the first time that I have never worked and worry that I shall struggle to fill the day whilst the children are at school.

I would love any advice or tips on whether this is the right move for us all. Any information is greatly appreciated. 

Thank you so much in advance

Katy x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The children should be fine as long as you are vigilant and protect them from burning. Keep them covered with thin clothing in the hottest parts of the day. Put sun hats on them with neck protection to prevent sunstroke. There are plenty of clubs etc for different activities for them. No theme parks but there is a zoo in Paphos. There's plenty for the ladies with gyms, sports clubs, golf etc.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Katy

Where will you be living in Cyprus? Paphos, Limassol, Larnaca, Nicosia?


----------



## aj270303 (10 mo ago)

nhowarth said:


> Hi Katy
> 
> Where will you be living in Cyprus? Paphos, Limassol, Larnaca, Nicosia?


Paphos. It's in the title.....


----------



## aj270303 (10 mo ago)

There are no theme parks in the Paphos area. The next best thing would be the waterpark for the kids. There is also one up the road in Limassol, both are very good.


----------

